
A Docker Fork: Talk of a split is now on the table - slyall
http://thenewstack.io/docker-fork-talk-split-now-table/?hn=1
======
nyangosling
This is a very serious moment for Docker the technology vs Docker the company.
It's important that this discussion is happening, and I don't necessarily
think that the only result is a hostile fork--a cooperative fork here is
possible. Docker has done a lot and they should continue making great services
around the core technology, but that needs to be balanced by the ecosystem
it's part of.

